# Calvin's Romans and Thessalonians Commentary



## RunCALEB (Apr 25, 2013)

Does anyone have this or know anything about it?? I would love to get Calvin's commentary on things but I don't really know what's the best way to go about getting it. Not sure if certain publishers have done a better job or what?

Christianbook.com: Romans and Thessalonians: John Calvin: 9780802808080


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 25, 2013)

Read them here:

Calvin's Commentaries


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 25, 2013)

Caleb,
As Patrick (above) writes, you can get Calvin's commentaries and much else of his writing (not exhaustively) freely available on the internet.

As for the volume you have found via Amazon, it is a newer (20th as opposed to 19th century) translation, belonging to a set of 12 NT commentaries. It appears to be paperback (I have an older set of the hardbacks). The internet version referenced above is a 19th century translation.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 25, 2013)

As Bruce says, that commentary is part of an 11-volume set. These were fresh translations of Calvin's work, but the project was abandoned some years ago (for reasons I don't know) and no new volumes are forthcoming, as far as I know.


----------



## One Little Nail (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello Caleb ,I would like to add that if you have an Apple device like Ipod, Iphone or Ipad
you can download a fantastic FREE App called PocketSword.
It has Calvin's Commentaries which you can download as a seperate module. 
Also contains many Bible Translations like the Tyndale N.T.,Geneva Bible,KJV with inbuilt
Strongs Dictionary, JP Greens Modern King James & Literal Translations,Webster & Youngs
Literal Translation plus many others.
It also has many other Free Commentaries like Barnes,Clarke,Gill,JFB,Keil & Delitzsch,
Peoples N.T. & Matthew Henry + others,also has many lexicons & Dictionaries.
I recommend it !


----------



## KMK (Apr 26, 2013)

Why did they choose to bind together Romans and 1,2 Thess? What's the connection?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 26, 2013)

Space considerations, most likely. The order doesn't follow Calvin's publishing dates. But then, the NT order generally.
1. Harmony of Synoptics,1
2. Harmony,2
3. Harmony,3 plus James and Jude
4. John,1
5. John,2, plus 1John
6. Acts,1
7. Acts,2
8. Romans plus 1&2 Thess.
9. 1Corinthians
10. 2Cor. plus 1&2 Tim, Titus, Philemon
11. Galatians, Ephesians, Philippians, Colossians
12. Hebrews plus 1&2 Peter

There's no Calvin commentary at all on 2&3 John or Revelation.


----------

